

Iran unblocks Twitter and Facebook, first time since 2009 - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/09/iran-unblocks-twitter-and-facebook-first-time-since-2009.html

======
ArabGeek
the bad news is that blocking is restored again

